# Newkeeper from Southern Idaho



## lstlouis (Dec 9, 2008)

*Welcome*

It is great to see another beek from Idaho! I'm a bit to the east of you and not as seasoned as many of the beeks here so I am afraid I will not be of much help. You will love the forums though. I have been with my bees for 3 years now and am still learning more everyday. I usually just follow along, but when you have questions or problems you can find answers here.

Best of luck!


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Could you let me know when your hives try to swarm, and when your honey flow starts... and where you get your woodware?

Any other hints, resources or tips would greatly be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## lstlouis (Dec 9, 2008)

Dandilions are always first for me. I get my woodenware from Western Bee. I have not found anyone who can come close to the prices they offer on woodenware. It also helps that they are only 30 minutes out of the way to visit my family in Northern Idaho too I am going to plant an orchard this year which should help a ton too.


----------



## lstlouis (Dec 9, 2008)

Swarm advice. I work my bees every year as soon as the weather permits. I add frames, split, rotate and do everything I can that I think will help. I have not lost any bees yet to swarming and I am hoping to find a swarm or two. I don't have a lot of hives so I think it is easier for me in some respects.


----------

